# Warhammer 40k tcg



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

lol i think this is the right place to post this...

anyway at my local hobby shop i saw a stack of 40k boosters going super cheap and im looking at buying them however no matter where i look i cannot find rules.

does anyone have a scanned or online copy of the rules i could get in on??

much thanks


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thread moved to General 40k

The Other systems forum is for discussion of non-GW games just so you know and I've placed it into general 40k rather than rules discussion as it's not really a discussion.

As for your question, there are various PDF files for summary sheets FAQs and erratas around the GW website however we cannot tell you the rules or show you a scanned copy due to copywrite infringement.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The cards are great to look at but I honestly hated the way the game played. One of the worst mistakes GW made


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a few packs of these for Christmas and they've been sitting next to my computer since then, as I have no idea what to do with them. Does anybody play this or collect the cards?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

The cards are no longer made or played anywhere (That I know of) and I believe they are next to worthless unless you can find a collector that wants all things GW or TCG. 

There is no list of rules on GWs site for it, you can't even find a reference to it (A statement on how bad it was) And Red, I would counter that having a PDF of the old card games rules is not braking any IP as GW no longer sells/Has the rules them selves.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

lol righteo, thanks guys


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I may have a copy of the rulebook lying around here somewhere. I'll have a look.


----------

